# Hello from Western MA, bees for pollination and comb honey



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, & the hobby. There are several guys from MA on here.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------

